# Throttle position sensor test....



## lumbee (Mar 20, 2005)

...anybody done one? I have a 95 2X4 ka24. Started stumbling on idle a little last week. Just checked the codes, and it says throttle body sensor. Would like to run a test on mine 1st to confirm thats the problem. Any info appreciated...thanx...


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

chances are its bad, the voltage should be .3-.7 vdc will pedal released, 4vdc when fully depressed.


----------



## cjserio (Mar 18, 2008)

If that turns out to be the problem and the 95 uses the same one as the 94 (I think it does), i have one laying around....Long story.

I'll send it to you to install. If it works and fits properly you can pay me what you think it's worth. It's just collecting dust here. I'd rather see someone put it to good use.


----------



## lumbee (Mar 20, 2005)

...oh man CJ, I didn't get a notification about a new post...I'm just now seeing this. Would have taken you up on the offer.

...I didn't get shanked to hard...$45 from Advanced Auto. Seems to have done the trick. For anyone who might do it in the future its located on the from of the carb. You have to remove the airfilter and box to get to it. Kind of a tight spot...used priers to break the screws loose.


----------

